# Unreal: Obamas' Dog Arrives on Own Flight for Martha's Vineyard Vacation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Unreal: Obamas' Dog Arrives on Own Flight for Martha's Vineyard Vacation*

Katie Pavlich | Aug 12, 2013










President Obama is officially on vacation with his family in Martha's Vineyard but apparently, there just wasn't enough room on 4,000 square feet of Air Force One for their dog Bo. Naturally, the dog was put on a separate flight.

Rooms have to be found for dozens of Secret Service agents, someone has to carry a selection of presidential basketballs, and of course the family dog needs his own state-of-the-art aircraft.

Arriving in the idyllic coastal retreat of Martha's Vineyard in Massachusetts, Mr Obama left behind him in Washington DC high profile debates over the budget, government surveillance and his health care reforms. Instead, he will spend the next eight days playing golf, going to the beach, and buying books from the Bunch of Grapes bookstore.

In the air he swapped his suit and tie for khakis and a blue shirt with rolled-up sleeves, while Mrs Obama wore a yellow-and-white summer dress.

*Bo, the president's Portuguese Water Dog, arrived separately on one of two MV-22 Ospreys, a hybrid aircraft which takes off like a helicopter but flies like a plane. *

It was the first time the Ospreys have been taken on holiday by a US president.​According to the Government Accountability Office, it costs $11,000 per hour to fly an Osprey. The Osprey is typically used for military operations, not as a presidential dog taxi.

Keep working America!

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...rately-for-marthas-vineyard-vacation-n1662127


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

BS...must be a Breitbart story..or Faux News...The pic clearly shows the dog arriving on the same flight.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

7costanza said:


> BS...must be a Breitbart story..or Faux News...The pic clearly shows the dog arriving on the same flight.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Them getting off Air Force 1 was nothing but a photo op bullshit.
*Obama gets into the swing of things on his Martha's Vineyard vacation... after increasing his personal debt ceiling with rare sighting of the First Credit Card*


*President buys $32 worth of books because daughter has an assignment*
*Then he hits the golf course for a round of foursomes*
*First Lady arrives with daughters **on separate government jet just a **few hours before her husband*
*Says politics is holding back the country in radio address on Saturday*
*President begins holiday with terrorism briefing before going to book shop*
*New poll shows only 11 per cent of Americans are happy with conditions*
*Sarah Palin calls Obama 'tone deaf" for continuing with his vacation at $50,000-per-week farm house*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2027541/Obama-golfs-Marthas-Vineyard-increasing-personal-debt-ceiling.html#ixzz2bm0PCjkY
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Read this and look at all of the pics. This is a total bullshit vacation on our money and he should be paying for it not us !!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Now what kind of plane is this ???
*Obama's Dog Lives Like Royalty*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a MV-22 Osprey. Marine Helicopter Squadron One (HMX-1) has started to acquire some of them, but they aren't use for VIP transportation because they have a lower lifting capacity than the CH-53 Super Stallion and thus are not as well armored. Air and Space magazine had a mention of it in the last few months, but I can't find it on their website.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMX-1#Aircraft


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Bo's private aircraft !!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well isn't the dog a Kennedy after all? I'm probably wrong because I really could not have cared less at the time or even now, but I thought their dog was somehow related to Teddy's dogs and that's how he chose that one to give to them.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Now I know where the first lady keeps her husband's balls... Why in bags of course. Closely guarded by USSS.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pave Low, the flying tank


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Pave Low, the flying tank


Sure is! Takes like, 4 RPGs to shoot one down in Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Sure is! Takes like, 4 RPGs to shoot one down in Modern Warfare 3.


One EMP, so many perks!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> One EMP, so many perks!


Nothing pisses me off more than getting EMP'd while I have a Reaper out. Surgical with that damn thing...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Didn't they just take a $60-$100 million dollar trip to Africa two months ago? We're paying for yet another vacation? No wonder my paychecks look smaller & smaller each week. Bastards!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't forget the wife & kids' trip to Ireland to discover their Irish roots.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I've got an Irish root for them......


----------

